# Re-Labeling Hanes Tshirts - Legal ?



## lizmcnally (Jul 13, 2007)

I want to screen on Hanes tank tops .. and then re-sell them..... Are there any legal issues with this? Can I leave their inside garmet tag and just put my company's hang tag onthem?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, you can relabel them legally. 

If you search this section of the forum for relabel or read a few of the threads, you'll see some good guidelines for doing it correctly.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

No issues with the fact that they're Hanes shirts, that's fine. Since it's just a hangtag you're adding, you're good to go. If in future you plan on removing the Hanes label and adding your own instead, that's also fine legally - but there are some things that legally have to appear on the label.


----------



## WILLIAMS (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes you can


----------



## Salazar promo (Aug 12, 2007)

what has to be on the label legaly


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Salazar promo said:


> what has to be on the label legaly


You can find that information in our Relabeling FAQ here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t20405.html


----------

